# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φύτεμα μόνος μου

## Sofo Kapis

Καλυσπέρα σε όλους, 


Αποφάσισα μετά απο πολύ σκέψη να φυτέψω στην αυλή μου ηλιοσπορους και κεχρί καλά έκανα και τα φύτεψα η θα τα σκωτόσω τα κακόμοιρα το παπαγαλάκια??

----------


## antoninio

σαν ιδεα για να ασχοληθεις με κατι ομορφο οπως η κηπουρικη ειναι πολυ καλο..για τα παπαγαλακια σου ομως καλυτερα να μην ρισκαρεις..ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι πολυ φθηνα στο εμποριο και τα 2..

----------


## Sofo Kapis

το έχουν δωκιμάσει

----------


## jk21

καλα εκανες αρκει να μην ριξεις φαρμακα .αν αντιμετωπισεις καμμια ασθενεια φυτικη μου το λες .υπαρχουν και ηπιες λυσεις 

ο χλωρος σπορος δεν εχει σχεση με τους ξερους που δινουμε ! πολυ καλυτερος .αν τους δωσεις ολοκληρο το ανθος του ηλιοτροπιου ,να συλλεξουν τα σπορια μονα τους ,εκει να δεις show

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορούμε να τα φυτέψουμε και σε γλάστρα;; Αν ναι, έχω μια άδεια ζαρντινιέρα και με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω κεχρί! Πείτε κάποιος πώς το ζητάω και πού (δεν έχω δει σε φυτώρια σποράκια τέτοια)... Και πότε είναι σωστή περίοδος!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

φυσικα μπορεις .καθε σπορο και απο αυτους που εχεις αρκει να μην εχει περασει απο ακτινοβοληση για αποστειρωση ,πριν τη συσκευασια

----------


## mariakappa

και που θα το ξερουμε αυτο?

----------


## panos70

Για το κεχρι δεν ξερω αλλα για τους ηλιοσπορους να ξερετε οτι γινονται τεραστιοι δυο μετρα  και δεν  φυτευονται σε απλη εκτος κι αν ειναι για δεντρακι δλδ μεγαλουτσικη

----------


## onquester

Ηλιοτρόπια έχω καλλιεργήσει και σε μεγάλες γλάστρες με διατομή 45x45cm και ύψος χώματος 50cm. Από ένα φυτό σε κάθε γλάστρα.
Μεγάλωσαν κανονικά, άνθισαν και έκαναν ηλιόσπορους.
Οι δίσκοι με τους ηλιόσπορους είχαν 20cm διάμετρο κατά μέσο όρο.
Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται - πολύ εύκολη καλλιέργεια, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις.
Μόνο πότισμα και έκθεση στο ήλιο ΟΛΗ μέρα.

----------


## johnrider

εγώ αυτούς έχω φυτέψει σε χωράφι πάνω από 10 κεφαλια το κάθε φυτό στα 2 μετρα ύψος έχουν γίνει τέρατα. και έναν πριν 20 μέρες εδώ στην αθηνα σε ταράτσα φωτογραφίες προσεχώς όταν πάρει τα πάνω του.

----------


## Antigoni87

> Ηλιοτρόπια έχω καλλιεργήσει και σε μεγάλες γλάστρες με διατομή 45x45cm και ύψος χώματος 50cm. Από ένα φυτό σε κάθε γλάστρα.
> Μεγάλωσαν κανονικά, άνθισαν και έκαναν ηλιόσπορους.
> Οι δίσκοι με τους ηλιόσπορους είχαν 20cm διάμετρο κατά μέσο όρο.
> Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται - πολύ εύκολη καλλιέργεια, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις.
> Μόνο πότισμα και έκθεση στο ήλιο ΟΛΗ μέρα.


Τι ωραία! Υπάρχει κατάλληλη περίοδος για το φύτεμα; Ή μπορώ όλο το χρόνο (και τώρα θα σκάσει μύτη το φυτό ας πούμε;..)
Άλλα που φύτεψα πριν ένα μήνα δε βγήκαν καν (κάππαρη, δεντρολίβανο, ενώ η καυτερή πιπεριά (μεταφύτευση μικρού φυτού) μεγάλωσε ήδη και έκανε και πιπερίτσες! Επίσης ο άνηθος από σπόρους έχει γίνει κανονικός άνηθος, έτοιμος σχεδόν για κόψιμο  :Happy: 
Γι αυτό ρωτάω, επειδή είναι κρίμα να φυτλεψω ηλιόσπορο και να μη βγει κάτι λόγω λάθος εποχής!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ηλιοτρόπια για της (Καρδερίνες & Παπαγάλους) στον κήπο μου για πρώτη φορά ! Φύτεμα πριν 1 μήνα περίπου. Κατά πόσο θα μεγαλώσουν θα δείξει....!!!  Φώτο πριν μισή ώρα.

Εδώ διακρίνονται 3 φυτά. Δύσκολο να μεγαλώσουν σε τόσο μικρή γλάστρα.... 
*

*+1 φυτό εδώ... και αυτό δύσκολα...μόλις 25 εκατοστά το βάθος του παρτεριού....(κοκκινόχωμα)
*


*+2 εδώ.... (κοκκινόχωμα) 
*


*+1 εδώ με πολύ καλή ανάπτυξη (**κουσκουρόχωμα**). περιμετρικά φύτεψα άλλους 5 σπόρους αλλά δεν έπιασαν....
*

 ::

----------


## mariakappa

> Τι ωραία! Υπάρχει κατάλληλη περίοδος για το φύτεμα; Ή μπορώ όλο το χρόνο (και τώρα θα σκάσει μύτη το φυτό ας πούμε;..)
> Άλλα που φύτεψα πριν ένα μήνα δε βγήκαν καν (κάππαρη, δεντρολίβανο, ενώ η καυτερή πιπεριά (μεταφύτευση μικρού φυτού) μεγάλωσε ήδη και έκανε και πιπερίτσες! Επίσης ο άνηθος από σπόρους έχει γίνει κανονικός άνηθος, έτοιμος σχεδόν για κόψιμο 
> Γι αυτό ρωτάω, επειδή είναι κρίμα να φυτλεψω ηλιόσπορο και να μη βγει κάτι λόγω λάθος εποχής!


η συσκευασια πισω γραφει ποια εποχη φυτευεται.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δυστυχώς Μαρία μου ενώ κοιτάω την εποχή, βγάζουν φυτό ο ένας στους 3 σπόρους που προσπαθώ... Γι αυτό ρωτάω μήπως κάποιος ξέρει εκ πείρας!! Διότι αυτά που γράφουν πίσω, συχνά αφορούν φύτεμα σε κήπο-χωράφι, όχι γλάστρα...

----------


## lenia

εγώ πάντως που μερικές φορές σκουπίζοντας έριχνα τα σποράκια που πέφτανε απο την κλούβα τους στις γλάστρες μου φυτρώνουν οι σπόροι κανονικά...λόγο λάθος εποχής βέβαια δεν αναπτύσσονται κανονικά αλλα κάπως καχεκτικά θα έλεγα βέβαια δεν ρίχνω φάρμακα στις γλάστρες και ίσως και γι ' αυτό δεν γίνονται μεγάλα τα φυτά όπως θα γίνονταν σε ένα χωράφι... όμως τους έχω βάλει πολλές φορές στάχυα στο κλουβί τους και τα τσακίζουν κανονικά.. μην φοβάσαι.. και τα φύτρα των σπόρων που δίνουμε όλοι στα πουλιά μας και που ουσιαστικά φυτρωμένο σποράκι είναι τους κάνει καλό!!!!!

----------


## lenia

οι ηλιόσποροι σε γλάστρα θα γίνουν πιο κοντοί... και με μικρότερη διάμετρο λουλουδιού... δεν έχει σημασία... θα είναι πιο υγιεινοί όμως αφου εσύ δεν θα τους ρίξεις φάρμακα κτλ, απο αυτούς του εμπορίου που έτσι κι αλλιώς στην καλλιέργειά τους μέχρι να φτάσουν στα χέρια μας τα φυτοφάρμακα δίνουν και παίρνουν....

----------


## onquester

> Τι ωραία! Υπάρχει κατάλληλη περίοδος για το φύτεμα; Ή μπορώ όλο το χρόνο (και τώρα θα σκάσει μύτη το φυτό ας πούμε;..)
> Άλλα που φύτεψα πριν ένα μήνα δε βγήκαν καν (κάππαρη, δεντρολίβανο, ενώ η καυτερή πιπεριά (μεταφύτευση μικρού φυτού) μεγάλωσε ήδη και έκανε και πιπερίτσες! Επίσης ο άνηθος από σπόρους έχει γίνει κανονικός άνηθος, έτοιμος σχεδόν για κόψιμο 
> Γι αυτό ρωτάω, επειδή είναι κρίμα να φυτλεψω ηλιόσπορο και να μη βγει κάτι λόγω λάθος εποχής!


Τα ηλιοτρόπια φυτεύονται στα τέλη Μαρτίου.

----------


## adreas

Και  τώρα  μπορεί να  βάλει  σπόρους δοκιμάστε  το!!!!

----------


## terios

εγω σχεδον σε λιγες μερες θα κοψω ηλιοσπορους αλλα τους φυτευεις και τωρα δεν εχουν προβλημα. για το κεχρι ειχα φυτεψει και σχεδον εχει γινει το τσαμπι!

----------


## mitsman

περιμενω να δω το κεχρι!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

και εγώ!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωωωω! Ωραίο! Δηλαδή αν βάλω λίγα σποράκια από το κεχρί των παπαγάλων μου σε γλάστρα, θα βλαστήσουν; Ή να τα βάλω σε νερό-βαμβάκι για να πετάξουν ριζούλα; Πείτε και το κάνω αύριο κιόλας!!  :Happy:   ::

----------


## kirkal

φοβερή ιδέα να φυτέψεις κεχρί...εγώ προσωπικά  μονο μια φορά έχω βρει αποξηραμένα τσαμπια από κεχρί σε pet shop και εννοείται ο πετσοπάς δεν ήξερε καν τι είναι..θα φυτέψω και εγώ εφόσον είναι τόσο απλό...τα cockatiel μου θα ξετρελαθούν τρελαίνονται για κεχρί...και λογικά μπορεί να αποξηρανθεί και κρατάει αρκετό καιρό έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## geam

> Μπορούμε να τα φυτέψουμε και σε γλάστρα;; Αν ναι, έχω μια άδεια ζαρντινιέρα και με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω κεχρί! Πείτε κάποιος πώς το ζητάω και πού (δεν έχω δει σε φυτώρια σποράκια τέτοια)... Και πότε είναι σωστή περίοδος!!



[IMG][/IMG]από τα φύτρα που δίνω στα πουλιά φύτεψα σε μια ζαρντινιέρα κεχρί.... αρχές ανοιξης....
τελικά φύτρωσε , έκοψα τα 4 παρακάτω «βλασταρια» και τα έδωσα και στις καρδερίνες και στα καναρίνια.... περιττό να πω , πως έγινε πραγματική μαχη....μετα από μισή ωρα το πολύ.... δεν υπήρχε ίχνος....

----------


## joncr

Εγω φυτεψα Αυγουστο απο ολους τους σπορους που ειχε η τροφη της καρδερινας + γαιδουραγκαθο που το ειχα για μενα....
Βγηκαν ολα . Αντε τωρα να ξεχωρισω τι ειναι τι...χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

φωτο ....

----------


## geam

εγω πάντως τα μοναδικά που έχω κατορθώσει να φυτέψω είναι κεχρί, μαρούλι, και λινάρι....

κατά ένα περιεργο τρόπο (μαλλον υβρίδια) ηλιόσπορος, νιζερ, περίλα, φαγόπυρο, αγκαθι μαρίας, γλυκάνισο, κάρδαμο κλπ, τα φυτεύω, γίνονται το πολύ 10 ποντοι ψηλά, και μετά μαραίνονται...

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΙΛΛΑ μου βγηκαν 2 φυτα τυχαια και φτασανε το μισο μετρο  ,αλλα ξεραθηκανε στις διακοπες .δεν μπορουσα να κατεβασω αλλες γλαστρες κατω στο ποτιστικο .Αγκαθι Μαριας εχω καθε χρονο αλλα μολις φτανει 70-80 π πλακωνει η μελιγκρα πανω του (δεν θελω να το ραντισω )πριν το παρω χαμπαρι απο την αρχη και ψεκασω με σαπουνονερο και οινοπνευμα (1κουταλι υγρο σαπουνι για χερια ή πιατα  ,1 κουταλι λαδι ,1 κουταλι οινοπνευμα 1 λιτρο νερου ) και το αλλαζει τα φωτα .δυστυχως τα  ξεχνω,οσα εχω στην ταρατσα να τα ελεγχω καθε μερα .Γιωργο μην κανεις συχνο ποτισμα .ειδικα τα αγκαθια δεν θελουν πολυ νερο .στα αλλα το χωμα να ειναι αφρατο αλλα οχι μουσκεμα

----------


## joncr

οριστε και φωτο. Εχει 3-4 ειδη που φυτρωσαν , αλλα κυριαρχησε σε ολες τις ζαρτινιερες το συγκεκριμενο που φαινεται , το οποιο πλεον εχει βγαλει και σπορους. ( κεχρι μηπως ειναι :winky: 
Ποτε μπορω να τους το δωσω; να το αφησω κιαλλο να αναπτυχθει και μετα;

----------


## jk21

αν ο σπορος εξελιχθει ετσι τοτε ειναι καναρινοσπορος

----------

